# Teramont engine people probably wish for



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://m.svw-volkswagen.com/teramont/

2.5l turbo V (R)6
295 hp @ 6000 rpm
368 lb-ft @ 2750 to 3000 rpm

I wonder If it will make it over here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the engine the Atlas requires.
It would be nice to review the VW Self-Study book for this motor.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The new V6 from Porsche/Audi is more impressive. I wonder if it could work in MQB.

Displacement: 2,995 cc
354 hp, 369 lb-ft (500 Nm) @ 1,300-4,500 RPM


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Hajduk said:


> The new V6 from Porsche/Audi is more impressive. I wonder if it could work in MQB.
> 
> Displacement: 2,995 cc
> 354 hp, 369 lb-ft (500 Nm) @ 1,300-4,500 RPM


Yeah it would be, but that's a 90° V longitudinally mounted


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Don® said:


> Yeah it would be, but that's a 90° V longitudinally mounted


IIRC that engine is made in Germany and shipped to china for install- must be too expensive to ship here


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

der_apoteker said:


> IIRC that engine is made in Germany and shipped to china for install- must be too expensive to ship here



The current VR6 engine in the Atlas is made in Germany then shipped here tho


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Yep, I am waiting something like that, otherwise skipping Atlas.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

By the way, Teramont has dual clutch too.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> By the way, Teramont has dual clutch too.


All the good things North American models lack.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

if VW makes a Turtle-back Atlas Coupe R-Line it will probably have that VR6 engine in it.


----------

